
Palmer Luckey on Why There's No Oculus Rift for Mac: Weak GPUs - jseliger
https://www.engadget.com/2016/03/03/palmer-luckey-on-why-theres-no-oculus-rift-for-mac/
======
gascat
macs arent and were never meant to be gaming machines (if they were you can
bet your ass apple would be selling a controller) and if you can afford a mac
and a rift then its probably not a stretch to assume you can afford a proper
gaming PC

